# Bosch 1297DK



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree that this is a nice sander. I have one of these and have used it for a couple of years now. The only problem I have had with it is the plastic liner on the rear clip holds sandpaper in the sander solely by friction. The liner on mine has worn down and it will no longer hold sandpaper. I have not bothered to find a replacement yet as I have a ROS available. But I have been pleased with the performance of this sander.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

is it possible to connect this to a dust collector/shop vac? or only using it's built in bag? (looks like a square connection)


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

I have this same sander and like it alot, you may already know this but the filter box does come apart so you can clean the filter inside. I only mentioned this becouse it took me awhile to figure this out and thought it may help someone else.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

My mom has one of these and brought it over to help me refinish some deck chairs.

This Bosch unit is way smoother than my Dewalt palm sander. The paper changing system is superior and easy use. The paper goes on tight.

The dust collection is decent as well. Boss sells an adapter for it that hooks it up to a festool or bosch hose. The bosch hose is worthless. The adapter fits their ROS as well.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with the review. This is a great little sander. Unless I have a large flat surface to sand, I grab this sander before my DeWalt Orbital. Probably the easiest paper change of all the 1/4 sheet sanders out there.

I believe the hose adapter that comes with it will match up to a 1-1/4 or 1-1/2 inch hose.


----------

